# Don't think it's a Tarapoto



## aplatowski (May 6, 2004)

Have a pair (obviously) of these but not sure what they are. Sold to me as Tarapoto but all my other Tarapoto's are spotted. Would like some ID help....


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not all Tarapoto have that same commonly seen pattern. In many cases you see more stripping like this, I have one myself. They are variable just like all other frogs.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

I think it's more common in the Tor linbo line of Tarapotos to have longer black patches vs. the more circular ones on the UE line.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

cml1287 said:


> I think it's more common in the Tor linbo line of Tarapotos to have longer black patches vs. the more circular ones on the UE line.


I have heard the same.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Color says tarapota - nice one.

s


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's my Tor Linbo Tarapoto imitator with similar striping.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have also produced Tor Tarapoto with more of a striping pattern like that, than fully reticulated.


----------

